# Bison Tag Soup



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No success.

Hunted our guts out. North, South, East, and West. Hi, Low, Backwards and Forwards. The first week we were pretty much forced to stay low. There was an inversion and visibility up high was 75 to 100 yards on a good day. The roads were almost impossible during mid day. Ride in somewhere in the morning, hunt all day and ride out at night once they had frozen over again.

The first day we hiked into Cave Flat and spotted a couple of head on the west benches. Couldn't take the mules in because we couldn't get the horse trailer within about 8 miles of Cave Flat. Anyhow we put the sneaks on the two head and got to within about 40 yards of both of them before we found out that they were both bulls. One was absolutely huge. The other one that we had earlier thought was a cow was a young bull. The next few days we spent roaming wherever visibility would allow. Up high, was not good, so we stayed down in the canyons for the most part just hoping to stumble across something.

About day 5 the weather broke so we headed up to Tarantula Mesa to put some glass to the land. To our surprise the main road was basically shutdown with a horse trailer that had slide side ways off of the road into a ravine. The guys had no gear, no Jack, no snow tires, no cold weather supplies..........no clue...........we spent the best day up to that point digging them out and retrieving their trailer. By the time we were done we had to head back to camp.

Once the storm came in and dumped a bunch a of snow we thought that Lady Luck was on our side. Unfortunately we just didn't really see much of anything. The weather was brutally cold and made conditions tough but we were prepared for it. We did see 30+ head on the Blue Hills Wilderness Area. We went after them and hiked for miles only to get within 1600 yards. Once again mule access was not possible on the roads. The best we could do was to get the mules about 10 miles away and even at that they would have to pack through a foot of mud with a foot of snow on top of it that was insulating the snow. We went after those 30 hard though, almost too hard in fact. One night we very nearly spent down in a wash with fire starters and emergency blankets. Morning temps were well below zero. Highs were in the low teens. It was a tough hunt for sure.

The last few days we spent on the south side and on Swap Mesa with the mules. Saw some sign but nothing moving. Enjoyed the best ride I have probably ever had on Swap Mesa and if time had allowed we would have hunt it far more........problem for me was time was up.

We met some real great people. Most everybody was pretty discouraged as expected. I am disappointed for sure but that said I really did enjoy the hunt. Conditions could not have been worse and spent most of the hunt just trying to make the best of it. One of the guys we met finally filled his tag on the last day. He sent me a picture of it and I will be the first to admit that it stung. I was real happy for him though.

Looking back I can say that I would not have changed much in our approach. We did the best we could given the conditions. Hopefully things will be a little different when my brother and wife draw the tag in the next couple of years. Lady Luck can be a heartless old hag.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mule, but it sounds like you had quite the hunt. You are a good man for helping those guys out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I heard what the weather was going to be I figured that you late season hunters were going to be in for a very hard hunt. They even mentioned it during the wildlife board meeting about how hard it was going to be and they also mentioned that if any hunter asked where the bison were at that they wildlife officers were to tell the hunters that the bison were very low. They also mentioned that quite a few of the first choice draw hunters had turned the tags back in just because of the weather but that they had reallocated all but 4 of the tags. Next year may be a bumper year for getting a cow tag since they want the herd down around 300 and hunting was so bad this year. 

Great story and it was too bad that the weather didn't cooperate. I know what the Henry mountains can be during a storm and it isn't any good.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a brutal hunt. That's gotta suck when an OIL tag doesn't pan out but whaddayado? Sounds like you gave it a lot more work than most people would have though, so you can't be disappointed with yourself and second-guessing your efforts.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's some tuff luck skinner ..... I'd heard there were alot of surrenderd permits.
Very low success rate ...

Did you not have Snowmobile's ? That the only way I hunt there after the snow hits.

One more queaston, Did you NOT hunt Bullfrog creek?
Thats usually the best place in those conditions, AND for mules/horses ....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Hunted Bullfrog and Muley Creek clear up to the top (there were 18 head running around according to rumors). Cave Flat clear down to the bottom. Covered all of Stevens Mesa. 80% of Tarantula. Covered all of Stevens Narrows and more of Blue Hills than I cared to. Blue Hills was a real gut wrencher. They were there and we could have put one down but we would have never got it out without a ton of waste and surely would have slept in the canyon a couple of times doing so. Not shooting was the hardest decision but it was the right one and I won't regret it.

After the snow hit and cleared things up it got real cold so all of the roads froze up pretty solid on the entire south side which didn't receive much snow. The roads on the north side froze up for the most part except for over by Blue Hills. If we could have crossed the river to Blue Hills we would have taken the shot and would have been able to get the mules closer and taken them up the Sweetwater drainage but the river was not passable. It had 2, drop of ice and the water was real moving.

Funny thing is on the last day when the other hunter was able to fill his tag it was up high south from McMillan and he said they were all over the place up there. He tried it as a last ditch effort. The first half of the hunt nobody could see up there and the second half (after the big storm) most people were focusing their efforts down low.

One thing for sure................there is no lack of cattle down there.

I gotta admit I am about as burned out on hunting as I can remember. Between my brother's LE elk hunt and this bison hunt. I am thoroughly spent and will never hunt again..............until next year.:grin:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

For the record.............and this IN NO WAY imparts ANY blame on others.........the DWR reps that we ran into were of no help, they didn't seem to have a clue where the bison were. The BLM rep in Hanksville............let's just say that the guy needs to be a part of any future permanent government shutdown. I could only assume that he was left at the office by himself and it was his first day on the job.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with talking to a person in the BLM office in Hanksville is that they are usually just a office worker and have no idea on where anything is outside of that office. I know that when I was working down there in the 70's and 80's that the field workers usually knew were they were at just about all the time and helped me out quite a bit when I went on hunts with others. 

It is still the pits that you didn't get into them on a OIL hunt but I guess that is why they call it hunting and not shooting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The 'ice drop off's' into the creeks and rivers out there are INSAINE !!!!!
( they are like that in the Bookliffs TOO )

Dosn't take that much water to build them either, very deseptive !

Crossing them in the middle of nowere like that is very nerve racking.....

Seen it clouded in on top too, SOILD FOG BANKS---Impossible to hunt in ...
I can definatly relate to what happen.......

And on the flip side, I've seen days on the Henry's in January/Febuary, right 
after snow storms ,when you could get sleds high--Blue skies--UNBELIEVABLE !!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It was hunting for sure. It is a bummer but my wife and brother will be drawing the same tag and I will own both of those in my own mind no different than if they had my name on it. I honestly think that my brother and others were more disappointed than I was/am. I gave it everything I had though. I was beat and when the rubber met the road I chose not to put one down in area that just didn't make sense. I will hang my hat on that. 

I learned some incredibly unforgiving country, melted snow and ice to water mules, saddled up in weather that was 7 below zero just hoping to see something. It took a lot out of all of us but in the end it really was a great journey. Nothing like hunting and nature to ground a person and remind them what they have in life. Hunting has always been about the journey for me. Don't get me wrong, I really, really wanted a freezer full of bison but having the tag still served me a great purpose.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you can frame the tag and hang it on your wall as the trophy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Now you can frame the tag and hang it on your wall as the trophy.


Put a bullet hole in it first


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like you had an adventure none the less and that what builds the most and best memories. Killing is just a portion of it.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

My son ate tag soup last year as well. I was more bummed then he was ( I got mine back in 06). I want to find a bison ranch and have him get his bison some day.

Kudos on a good attitude!


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

sorry to hear you didn't fill your tag. Well put your feet up grab a cold one and start looking at odds for next years hunts it helps me 10 months outta the year.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's the pits Mule Skinner, but your attitude about the whole experience has "class act" written all over it. I'd like to think I'd act similarly in the same situation, but man, that would have been tough. I'm glad you have bison hunts in the future w/your wife and son - that will surely take some of the disappointment away WHEN they are successful.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good report Skinner, and thanks for you great attitude and example. -----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Mule, wow, all I can say is you are a great guy. I don't know many people that could face the chance to pull the trigger in those conditions, and choose to respect the animal more than their ego. You sir are a class act.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Skinner,
My next queaston is , had/has no one in your group ever caped, and boned out
an animal before?---I know the area you were in, and how difficulate it cab be.
But with mules, pack sadle's ----Boned out meat is NOT nearly as much as a carrcus.
I've seen BIG buff bulls come out of there on two horses...............Just curious.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Goofy , the access across the river to the north was not open. Couldn't get mules or trailer there. The access to the east was not accessible by trailer, the closest we could get mules or trailer there was 9 miles away. To the south we would have been able to access the drainage where the Sweetwater crosses the McMillan Springs access road. We would have had to ride in about 11 miles there. To the west there is no access. Our closest ride was 9 miles away and we would have been walking back. The snow was anywhere from 8-12" deep on top of 8-12" of mud that was insulated by the snow. We don't own several mules. We each had one rider that was also to be a pack mule in the event we got one down My other mules won't be ready until next year. In fact two of them are going into training this Thursday. My buddy that usually helps us pack with additional animals was gone on vacation. Have you ever had to melt snow and ice to provide drinking water for an equine? If so you will know why we didn't have extras.

Ohh and yes some of us actually have caped and boned out animals before. It is not just the guides that do it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is why we call it hunting and not killing. Total bummer that you weren't able to tag out. I hope to be so lucky to ever even be able to hold a bison tag. With only 3 points I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I give an A+ for effort. :O||:


.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry about the luck and crappy weather, Mule.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry about you not getting one. CONGRATULATIONS on your attitude.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to hand it to you Mule Skinner, I think I would have been crying the blues big time had that hunt happened to me. You gave it more than most to try and fill that tag and like has been said, frame it up and have a cold one to celebrate. You had a lifetime experience and came out alive to tell about it. You gave one of your days to someone else and I hope they appreciated that, I'm sure they did. It didn't sound like they were prepared at all for what they got themselves into.

Great story! A ton of hard work and hard luck. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing I failed to mention about the guy that we pulled out...........he was a guide that had a client with him from Las Vegas. Bald tires, two snow chains, no jack, no shovel, a crappy old tow rope. The guy from Vegas was literally wearing a pair of sweat pants. There was just no way any of us could have just driven on buy. If he slid backwards another ten feet or so they would gone off the mountain side in a ravine and not stopped for a probably 200 feet.

Apparently while they were sliding back the client jumped out of the truck and barely missed getting ran over. Glad he didn't and real glad they stopped when they did. Pretty good chance that nobody would have even seen them if they were unable to get out the of the truck or were unconscious.

One other thing.......the fact that both me and my buddies have been stuck more than our fair share came in pretty handy. Not bragging.........it's actually one of those things that person doesn't brag about too much. Getting stuck just isn't all that fun.

For the record........if you do get stuck and you are hooked up to gooseneck or fifth wheel, chances are you are better off staying hooked up. This guy made a huge mistake of disconnecting his truck and he was telling us how lucky he was by getting it off. If he didn't we would have been able to chain him up, hook our truck to him with chains on and he would have been out in a matter of minutes. Instead we had to jack up the rear and shovel yards of dirt under the wheels as we inched the trailer forward while sliding it on the gooseneck (not good) which just wanted to dig in.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

What a dumbass!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I shared your pain in 95. If it gives you solace almost 20 years later I still smile when I think of hunting buffalo.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm good DD. Sitting in a warm house right now. I hunted real hard this year and I was spent when I was done. Still glad to be back home. We'll get em next time.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing I failed to mention about the guy that we pulled out...........he was a guide that had a client with him from Las Vegas. Bald tires, two snow chains, no jack, no shovel, a crappy old tow rope. The guy from Vegas was literally wearing a pair of sweat pants. There was just no way any of us could have just driven on buy. If he slid backwards another ten feet or so they would gone off the mountain side in a ravine and not stopped for a probably 200 feet.
> 
> Apparently while they were sliding back the client jumped out of the truck and barely missed getting ran over. Glad he didn't and real glad they stopped when they did. Pretty good chance that nobody would have even seen them if they were unable to get out the of the truck or were unconscious.
> 
> ...


Geeze - that just doesn't look like any fun at all. I HATE getting stuck!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing I failed to mention about the guy that we pulled out...........he was a guide that had a client with him from Las Vegas. Bald tires, two snow chains, no jack, no shovel, a crappy old tow rope. The guy from Vegas was literally wearing a pair of sweat pants


Gee whiz. Sounds like a real smart guide and hunter.:roll:


----------



## jims (Mar 1, 2013)

I am getting close to drawing a bison tag (17 pts) and am a little bit baffled why they don't move the seasons to earlier in the fall when access and weather are potentially a little nicer? It seems like it would be easier on hunters, trucks, etc and they could reach their harvest objectives a little easier? I have a feeling there potentially could be conflicts with other species hunting dates but am sure something could be figured out? Other than deer seasons I'm not sure if there are many other conflicting seasons?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Jims, to me the biggest part of my bison trophy is the hide. Later in the year=thicker wool


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I guess they could just make it a split season. Early and late with a tag holder able to hunt both until he/she gets an animal. There ought to be enough time to do that since there's only really the LE deer hunts down there that take up roughly a month.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

From the 2014 Utah app guide book, Henry mnt hunts , 2014 :

Deer archery Hunt#/area
1000 ​Henry Mtns 
15 ​Aug. 16-Sept. 12 

Desert Sheep
6600 ​Henry Mtns 
Sept. 13-Nov. 10 

Deer ML
1005 ​Henry Mtns 
15 ​Sept. 24-Oct. 2 

General spike and any bull elk 
Oct. 4-16 

Deer rifle
1003 ​Henry Mtns 
15 ​Oct. 18-Oct. 26 

Deer managment
1007 ​Henry Mtns 
15 ​Oct. 27-Oct. 31 

Buff
6503 ​Henry Mtns (hunter's choice) 
Nov.1-Nov. 13 
6504 ​Henry Mtns (hunter's choice) 
Nov. 15-Nov. 27 
6505 ​Henry Mtns (cow only) 
Nov. 29-Dec. 14 
6506 ​Henry Mtns (cow only) 
Dec. 15-Dec. 31 

A pretty FULL calander if you ask me!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear your story Skinner, If you still had could hunt I would go down with you again and get you on the herd my wife to hers out of. To me it seemed those buffs have never been hunted hard as they stayed within 500 yards of us the whole time we was getting my wifes out.
I talked to someone down there and I guess the DWR has been flying over the unit trying to locate the bison and passing the information on to hunters. This one guy said even with that info he couldn't get into where they were at.


----------

